# Trangia multi fuel burner.



## Brock (16 Feb 2008)

As opposed to the simpler gas converter.. Didn't even know they existed. Found an enlightening video by an engined  biker here if you're interested.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (16 Feb 2008)

..yeah you can tell he's not a cyclist!

...anyway...

...my view FWIW is that the gas burner option is ok if you are going to an area where meths is hard to find...erm...??...

...but if it's just one or two of you the simple meths burner should be ok for most things....it's amazing how much quicker the water boils if you put a lid on top of the pot! ( carry a second small fry pan which doubles as a lid as well as being usefull for cooking. I havent got a kettle...my thoughts being that I can boil up water AND cook in and eat from pot but a kettle only has the one use.
I dont know how much extra weight that converter gizmo is (he didnt say...more proof that he's not a cyclist!) but if it's negligable it may be worth having .


----------



## donnylad (17 Feb 2008)

BTFB
I think Ive seen you write about this trangia multi stove. could you give me quick write up and let me know if it,s any good.And is it worth paying the extra. can,t be arsed to troll through the threads. (idle sod i know )


----------



## Amanda P (17 Feb 2008)

Damn! We bought an MSR multifuel stove because we got fed up of trogging about searching for meths in Foreignland. All we have to do is find a petrol station and buy a litre of whatever they're selling.

If I'd known there was a Trangia conversion, I'd have got that instead.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (17 Feb 2008)

> BTFB
> I think Ive seen you write about this trangia multi stove. could you give me quick write up and let me know if it,s any good.And is it worth paying the extra. can,t be arsed to troll through the threads. (idle sod i know )



I have the trangia 27 non stick basic set without a kettle. I dont have a gas converter but I am thinking of getting one.

What's good:

Simple to operate
Works ok in wind as well (not to heavy though)
Easy to clean(get the non stick dont arse around with the other type)
Enough pots and a fry pan for one person (two if you cook in shifts or dont eat lots!)
Lightweight and relatively cheap
It is possible to cook pretty advanced stuff on this if you plan it out, you dont just need to be limited to the pasta and ready sauce stuff.
Compact (easy fits into a front pannier with load s of room to spare).
Burner has a sealable lid so leftover meths can stay in the burner for the next meal (I empty it though)

Not so good:
Slower than gas I hear, but I manage (but in a snowed in tent with two starving cyclists to feed quick I think I'd want gas)
The burners flame adjuster can be tricky to use when it's hot
I use a second frying pan (i nicked it from the Mrs) as a lid and it makes a big difference as well as giving me more cooking options. This is not included in the set.
Dont lose the pot handle gizmo or you are screwed.

Basically it is a simple cookset suited for one (max two) that runs on meths. 

I have cooked thes eon it:

Chile con carne
Chicken breasts with rice
Beef stroganoff (well my version of it)
Bangers , beans and mash
Spag Bog (all kinds of variations)
Porridge
Tea Coffee etc
Bacon and eggs tomato and fried bread
Tuna steaks 
Boiled vegetables (potatoes take long time though so cut them up small)

I carry garlic, chile powder, mixed herbs, olive oil, salt, pepper and dried onions with me. They weigh nothing (except the oil but I'll live with that!) and make a lot of difference.

I don tknow about the availability of meths abroad, but I cant see that it would be much different to here..just go to a DIY shop. But in the campsites shops I have only ever seen Gas...so ...


----------



## vernon (17 Feb 2008)

Uncle Phil said:


> Damn! We bought an MSR multifuel stove because we got fed up of trogging about searching for meths in Foreignland. All we have to do is find a petrol station and buy a litre of whatever they're selling.
> 
> If I'd known there was a Trangia conversion, I'd have got that instead.



You paid for your petrol?

An acquaintance of mine used to approach motorists filling up at petrol stations and ask for a top up. His offer of payment was rarely accepted.


----------



## donnylad (17 Feb 2008)

thanks for the info.I'm looking at buying the multi fuel burner. to be honest it,s going to be used in the van at work. ( and abit of touring aswel) As i work away it will help towards a cheap meal.We do have a microwave but. I'm not to keen on the ding ding meals. Just need a tent now and i,l be laughing.


----------



## Amanda P (17 Feb 2008)

vernon said:


> You paid for your petrol?



Diesel, actually, but yes.

Imagine a scene from a western. An arrow-straight desert road. Suguaro cactuses. Rolling tumbleweeds. Off-camera, someone boinging a jews harp. A couple of petrol pumps and a wooden shack. An old boy to pump the fuel for you. No-one else in sight.

And diesel about 10p a litre. You can't really haggle, can you?

It wasn't quite like that, but let's just say there were no passing motorists at the time...


----------



## longers (17 Feb 2008)

I'm thinking I might like to buy a Trangia for some rides this year*, where is best for a good deal?

*and next year, and the year after ad infinitum.


----------



## Chris James (18 Feb 2008)

Longers, never used this company but this looks cheap

http://www.simply-outdoors.co.uk/Pr...ogle/productID/1671/groupID/10/categoryID/105

Failing that Go Outdoors stock Trangias and regularly (seemingly all the time!) have 20% off sales and there is one in Stockport which might be handy for you. Not sure what the stock is like in Stockport but that have loads of stuff in the Wakey one near me.

The 27 is the one suitable for 1-2 people. The 25 is a group use stove. Duossal (sp?) and non stick versions are more expensive. I wouldn't bother with them personally as I think the basic version is good and you can get a £3 hi gear type non stick frying pan if you decide you need it.


----------



## vernon (18 Feb 2008)

Chris James said:


> Longers, never used this company but this looks cheap
> 
> http://www.simply-outdoors.co.uk/Pr...ogle/productID/1671/groupID/10/categoryID/105
> 
> ...



I'm not sure that non stick is worth the extra because of the mechanical abrasion the non stick surfaces undergo when the stove is packed away. I've not had any major problems with cleaning the pans after use though removing cold porridge is not a pleasant task.


----------



## Chris James (18 Feb 2008)

I argued the same as you and am happy with my basic version, but it is sometimes useful to have a non stick frying pan.


----------



## Amanda P (18 Feb 2008)

vernon said:


> removing cold porridge is not a pleasant task.



Scrambled egg isn't much fun either.

Rubbing it with a handful of gritty soil will shift it. And any non-stick remaining, of course.


----------



## longers (18 Feb 2008)

Thanks Chris James. I'll look at the Go Outdoors shop in Stockport.


----------



## Chris James (18 Feb 2008)

If you do then check the web before you go. As I said, they often have 20% sales so it would be a shame to miss out (they always have 10% off). To get the reduction you have to buy a discount card for about £4 a year but if you like camping, or especially walking then you can save this many times over. I must have 'saved' hundreds of pounds over the years, albeit by spending thousands!


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (18 Feb 2008)

the non stick doesnt rub off when packed if you pack it right...there is a small plastic circle sheet that is provided especially for that porpoise...but any polybag would do. They simply rinse clean under hot water...it's a no brainer for me anyway.


----------



## Brock (19 Feb 2008)

I tend to slip a jay cloth or two in between the pans to protect the non-stick as well. I wasn't born to scrub


----------

